# Can You Identify This Famous Person in the History of Beekeeping?



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I think I know the answer but I'll keep mum and let the fun continue.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Watching- Bill


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

2nd Clue: He was a Russian scientist who made an important 
discovery in the biology of the bee in 1883, however he was 
not a beekeeper.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Nikolai Nasonov, who discovered Nasonov's glan in the honey bee.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

AR Beekeeper said:


> Nikolai Nasonov, who discovered Nasonov's glan in the honey bee.


:thumbsup:


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

AR Beekeeper said:


> Nikolai Nasonov, who discovered Nasonov's glan in the honey bee.



YES it is Nikolai Nasonov. 

I will have his biography on his birthday February 14.

"The scent organ of a worker honeybee lies on the dorsal surface of the abdomen, at the front edge of the last abdominal segment. It consists of several hundred gland cells. The Nasonov gland was named after the Russian scientist who first described it, in 1883. -Honeybee Democracy By Thomas D. Seeley 2010

Nasonov pheromone are emitted by the worker bees and used for orientation. Known as the "come and join us" scent. Nasonov includes a number of different terpenoids including geraniol, nerolic acid, citral and geranic acid. Bees use these to find the entrance to their colony or hive, and they release them on flowers so other bees know which flowers have nectar.Nasonov pheromone in synthetic form should be 2:1 ratio of citral and geraniol. It consists of glandular cells which secrete pheromone through c. 600 ducts into a groove between the 6th and 7th tergite.Honeybees release this pheromone for attracting other bees to join the swarm,to mark the entrance to the hive, to mark a source of water while foraging.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

This was not my guess. Based on the first clue, the person who popped into my mind was Charles Darwin, born 12 February 1809. The birthday fit, and Darwin kept bees and wrote about comb-building. He fits the first clue but that's the risk of answering too soon. But still, yet another clever fellow inspired by bees.

http://www.charlesdarwintrust.org/userfiles/uploaded/Files/Resources/KS3_M1_Bees_Booklet_V5.pdf


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

naturebee said:


> YES it is Nikolai Nasonov.
> 
> I will have his biography on his birthday February 14.


Ya gotta watch them Valentine birthday boys.  What year? Me...1949


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Michael Palmer said:


> Ya gotta watch them Valentine birthday boys.  What year? Me...1949


Happy Birthday my friend.. and enjoy the next adventure


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi-O Silver...


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup, New Zealand and a stay in the wilds of the Waitakere Ranges with OT next month!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking forward to it OT. Since you're in the southern hemisphere, do the bees fly upside down? When I see the Southern Cross for the first time, I'll know why it was that I went that way.  Color me excited.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

How the bees directional skills seem do you depend what you been drinking and where you staying really is pretty wild. Currently 8 dogs in the house they are for wild boar hunting, friendly to people though. Their owners are just as scary but you will enjoy.  Yes we'll be working bees just depending on your schedule and there is at least one woman in the house to keep your wife entertained.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> Ya gotta watch them Valentine birthday boys.  What year? Me...1949


You have to really be old if you were born in the first half of the last century.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm feelin' the Bern


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Vance G said:


> You have to really be old if you were born in the first half of the last century.


Hey, I only missed that distinction by 3 years! Although, come to think about it, there were people alive when I was born who had lived thru the Civil War, so ... ah ... oh, my aching joints!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Our local purveyor of bee supplies now informs us that St. Valentine is the patron saint of beekeepers. A little of searching confirms internet accounts of this, so of course it MUST be so. Looking at the murky history of Valentine, even the Pope who declared today to be his feast day does not seem to have known just what he was supposed to have done, so I guess the internet can guess just as well as anyone.

For my own part, my wife gave me a Valentine with bees on it, before she read this tidbit, so that must be some kind of Sign, right?


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Michael Palmer said:


> Ya gotta watch them Valentine birthday boys.  What year? Me...1949


Me, 1954...


----------

